# Need help with TF2 graphics, resetting to default values?



## Manatola (Oct 24, 2007)

I just recently installed TF2 from the Orange Box and as I was playing around with the graphics options, I must have entered a resolution that my video card does not support, because after I selected the resolution, my screen went black and it remained black. However, the sound still works and I can hear the clicks in the background as I move my mouse. Is there a way for me to some how reset the settings for TF2 so the resolution will go back to its default state? I've tried deleting the files from my PC and re-downloading TF2 from Steam but still no luck. 

Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

most games have a setting file like "config settings",or "config.ini" in there you can set the resolution.


----------

